# Gel-Batterie laden ???



## oh-nemo (31. Juli 2004)

Moin Leute,
Habe vorhin festgestellt das meine GEL-BATTERIE ausgelutscht ist.
Mir war so irgendwann mal gehört zu haben das man diese Batterien nur speziell laden sollte,weiss aber nicht wie.
Hab sie erst mal an ein normales Ladegerät auf "langsam laden" angeschlossen und werde sie nach 10 Stunden abklemmen.
Hoffentlich überlebt sie das,da ich Morgen mit dem Boot los möchte.
Vieleicht weiss ja jemand was über´s laden von Gel-Batterien.


----------



## Lachsy (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Hi jörg , folgendes habe ich gefunden

Eigentlich sollte man sie mit speziellen Ladegeräten aufladen, das Laden mit Geräten für normale Bleiakkus verkürzt die Lebensdauer von Gel-Akkus, geht aber noch, man ruiniert sie nicht sofort. Ist halt nur nicht optimal. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## schroe (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Hallo oh-nemo,
schau auf deinen Lader, mit wieviel A er lädt, dann auf den Akku, wieviel Ah er an Kapazität hat.
Lädt der Lader mit 10 A/h und der Akku eine Kapazität von 100 Ah hat, benötigst du ca. 10 Std.
100/10=10
Ladetechnik: hier


----------



## Tiffy (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Du kannst Gel Batterien mit 'nem normalen Ladergerät laden. Null Problemo. Gibt ja auch keine extra Lichtmaschinen für Fahrzeuge / Boote die mit Gel-Batterien ausgerüstet sind. Optimal sind sogenante drei Stufen Ladegeräte. Aber wer hat die schon? Um schonend zu Laden die Ladespannung bei 12 Volt Batterien nicht über 14 Volt ansetzen. Den Ladestrom ca. 0,5 mal so hoch wie der angegebene Wert. Bei einer 100A Batterie also nicht höher wie 50A. Ich persönlich würde nicht über 25A gehen. Ist schonender.


----------



## oh-nemo (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

@all
VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE SCHNELLEN TIP´S, :m
Konnte eben den Motor auch schon starten :q
Dann liegt den kommenden Tagen ja wohl nix mehr im weg  und ich kann mich auf´s wesentliche #: konzentrieren.


----------



## schroe (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Wie Tiffy es sagt,
keine besonderen Ladetechniken erforderlich. Wenn der Akku voll ist, ist es nicht schlecht, wenn der Lader auf Ladeerhaltung umstellt. Das machen aber bereits die billigen Lader.


----------



## Tiffy (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Fang Deine Fische oh-nemo !  Ich wünsch Euch die von Herzen :m


----------



## Tiffy (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Ach jo,

nur mal so zur allgemeinen Information. A in Worten Ampere und Ah in Worten Kapazität einer Batterie sind bei weitem nicht das gleiche. Ich kann Liter und Meter auch nicht gleichsetzen. 

A sagt aus wieviel Stom die Batterie bei minus 18 Grad Celsius für 30sec locker machen kann ohne das sie leer ist.

Ah ist die Kapazität einer Batterie. Will heißen ( ein kluger Satz aus meiner Meisterprüfung ) ; Bei einer 20 Stündigen Entladung mit 5% des angegeben Wertes sinkt die Zellenspannung nicht unter 1,4 V ab. Mit anderen Worten: Dann is'se leer !


----------



## Tiffy (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Tja die Händler Trollingfisher,

wer will denen denn übel nehmen das sie Ihren Kram verkaufen ? Geht gar nicht! Die meisten hatten nur Singen und Lachen in der Schule und wissen es nicht besser. Die paar die wirklich Ahnung haben kann man mit einer Hand abzählen. Anwesende natürlich immer ausgeschlossen.


----------



## oh-nemo (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Fang Deine Fische oh-nemo !  Ich wünsch Euch die von Herzen :m



Tiffy,besten Dank!!!
WERD ICH VERSUCHEN #6
Meldung wird gemacht. #v


----------



## schroe (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Moin Tiffy,
und wie bringst du jetzt die anliegende Spannung von 50 Ampere, am 100 Ampere Akku in Bezug zur Ladezeit?
Wann ist oh-nemos Akku voll?
Gibts da eine Formel, die die Kapazität des Akkus, in Abhängigkeit zur anliegenden Spannung nicht berücksichtigt?
Bin kein Händler, aber doch interessiert.


----------



## Tiffy (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Moin schroe #h,

du verwechselst da noch was. Spannung liegt an und wird in Volt gemessen. Strom fließt und wird in Ampere gemessen. Strom kann nur fließen wenn irgendetwas da ist das den Strom auch aufnimmt oder verbraucht. Wird ne Batterie geladen dann ist die Stromaufnahme am höchsten wenn die Batterie noch leer ist. Je voller sie wird desto weniger Strom nimmt sie auf. Man kann an der Stromstärke nur bedingt feststellen ob eine Batterie vollständig geladen ist. Normalerweise besteht eine 12 V Batterie aus 6 Zellen. Die Zellen sind geladen wenn eine Spannung von 2,2 Volt anliegt. Bei einer Spannung von 1,4 Volt sind sie leer. Die Kapazität ( Speicherfähigkeit ) einer Batterie wird in Ah ( Amperestunden ) gemessen. Auch hier wieder ein kluger Satz; Bei einer 20 Stündigen Entladung mit 5% des angegeben Wertes sinkt die Zellenspanung nicht unter 1,4 Volt ab. Entnimmst du also aus einer 100Ah für 20 Stunden ca. 5 Ampere dann ist sie restlos leer. Die Amperezahl, die neben der Amperestundenzahl bei Batterien angegeben wird, sagt was über den Kälteprüfstrom aus. Das ist die Strommenge die eine Batterie bei -18 Grad Celsius für 30 Sekunden abgeben kann.


----------



## Tiffy (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Ups ich werd tüddelich. Ich schreib ja immer das gleiche #d


----------



## schroe (1. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Uiuiui, 
Spannung und Stromstärke durcheinander gebracht, bleibe wohl besser beim Singen und Lachen. :q 
Der Spruch aus deiner Meisterprüfung wird mir jetzt immer ein Ohrwurm sein. Hat deine "Tüddelichkeit" für mich noch einen nachhaltigen Lerneffekt.
Danke Tiffy.


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Mahlzeit,
War das peinlich, der Motor sprang in Stenderup locker an.Ich sauste los,stop,angeln,losfahren,stoppen,angeln,losfahren........
so gings ja ne ganze Zeit und dann nixx,null,kein Ton,ääähhh?????
Oh Shit,da war doch  noch Klaus Handynummer irgendwo?
Angerufen: Ääähhh Klaus,hast Du maln Moment Zeit?
Naklar Jörg wo bist Du denn?
Ja da und da....ne Seemeile vom Campinpplatz in Richtung Kolding,kannste mich mal abholn?
P E I N L I C H !!!
Hab mir sofort ne Neue Batterie gezogen,15 A MEHR ALS NÖTIG.
Ich sag nur gut das es überall nette Leute gibt die einen mal eben aus der §chei§§e ziehen.
Aber das näxte mal hab ich zumindest ne frische Batterie.
Danke Langelandklaus für Deinen "Abscheppdienst"
Hast einen gut bei mir.
Jörg


----------



## Tiffy (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Ist ja übel sowas. Biste denn sicher das die Ladespule deines Motors auch läd ??


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja übel sowas. Biste denn sicher das die Ladespule deines Motors auch läd ??


Moin Tiffy,
ich hoffe doch.
Wie kann ich das denn testen?
Jemand sagte mir die laden sowiso erst ab 1500 umdrehungen richtig.
Die Alte Gel-Batterie war noch von 1998,war wohl schon Schrott


----------



## schroe (9. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Hallo oh-nemo,
superfeiner Zug vom Klaus. #6

Vielleicht findest du für deinen neuen Blei-Gel Akku hier , hier oder hier weitere (ich hoffe) fundierte Informationen zur Pflege und Ladung.


----------



## schwedenfan83 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Ich habe auch einen Blei-Gel Akku fürs Echolot und im Elektroladen hat man mir folgende Formel  ( in Abhängigkeit von Akkukapazität und Ladestrom ) für die Ladezeitgegeben:

1.4 Ladefaktor (eine konstante)   X   7200 mAh (kapazität des akkus)
------------------------------------------------------------------ = 20 Std. 
500 mA Ladestrom (am bestens 1/10 der nennkapazität)

danach ist der akku voll aber bei 500 a ladestrom auch nicht schädlich wenn er länger dranhängt!


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

Wie bitte??
500 Ampere?? Der brennt dir schon ab, wenn du nur die Spannung dranlegst! Du meinst wohl Milliampere. Der Akku ist doch eher eine größere Batterie. Ich lade meine 120 AH max mit 10 zumeist mit 8 Ampere1


----------



## schwedenfan83 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Gel-Batterie laden ???*

ja ne is klar ! ganz ruhig natürlich 500 milli

ps : wirst auch kein ladegerät finden was mit 500 AMPERE lädt


----------

